# Trouble talking to girls? You're not alone. Check this out.



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

That's kind of sweet. They did end up getting married, didn't they?


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

opacity said:


> That's kind of sweet. They did end up getting married, didn't they?


It says in the article that she was on the verge of spinsterhood. Maybe she was becoming desperate? :stu


----------

